# Whoo!!Whoo!! Happy Got all my Co2 accessories + My beast



## harilp (Mar 1, 2013)

My Beast (Co2 Tank) 8Kg





Co2 Alloy diffuser



Co2 Regulator



Co2 bubble counter



Going to use this Co2 setup in future!! for my 40Gallon "Happy to the Core"!!!!! (*)


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

Sounds and looks great.

It is an interesting diffuser. Can you do a picture out of the box and explain how that one works?


----------



## harilp (Mar 1, 2013)

TropTrea said:


> Sounds and looks great.
> 
> It is an interesting diffuser. Can you do a picture out of the box and explain how that one works?


Ya sure Ill give more info when am gonna set my planted tank,Ill set it after my exams(March-20) ill keep it updated!!


----------



## harilp (Mar 1, 2013)

1)Co2 cylindar(8Kg)- Rs.7500

2)Co2 Regulator(Dual gauge)Max Aqua brand -Rs.1750

3)Co2 alloy diffuser-Rs.1500

4)Co2 bubble counter-Rs.250

Item to buy

1)Solenoid valve(Price unknown :?: )


Sent from my Blackberry Playbook using Tapatalk2


----------



## foster (Mar 7, 2013)

Where did you purchase your bubble counter?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks good, make sure that CO2 tank is strapped to the wall. Falling over could cause major problems.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Never tape /dope/grease the threads. Its bad mojo

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------



## alanle (May 8, 2013)

That is a very large co2 tank. Imagine hauling it out for refill.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## harilp (Mar 1, 2013)

foster said:


> Where did you purchase your bubble counter?


From my Lfs


----------



## harilp (Mar 1, 2013)

Zapins said:


> Looks good, make sure that CO2 tank is strapped to the wall. Falling over could cause major problems.


Yes it is near the wall... SAFE!!


----------



## harilp (Mar 1, 2013)

TAB said:


> Never tape /dope/grease the threads. Its bad mojo
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


Its teflon tape prevents leak..!!


----------



## harilp (Mar 1, 2013)

alanle said:


> That is a very large co2 tank. Imagine hauling it out for refill.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Refilling is Rs.750 !!!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Any pics of it setup and working?


----------



## harilp (Mar 1, 2013)

Zapins said:


> Any pics of it setup and working?


After march-20 only bro,Have my exams so paused the work!!


----------



## harilp (Mar 1, 2013)

My Beast (Co2 Tank) 8Kg





Co2 Alloy diffuser



Co2 Regulator *(EDIT-SOLD AND BOUGHT A NEW ONE)*



Co2 bubble counter



Going to use this Co2 setup in future!! for my 40Gallon "Happy to the Core"!!!!!


----------



## harilp (Mar 1, 2013)

Sold the ordinary regulator and bought a new one with solenoid attached


----------



## alanle (May 8, 2013)

I wouldn't want to put that size of a tank in my living room. Make sure it is hydro tested. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## harilp (Mar 1, 2013)

alanle said:


> I wouldn't want to put that size of a tank in my living room. Make sure it is hydro tested.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Yup!! it is ISO Certified.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Your setup is looking better and better! How long until you set the tank up? Do you have rocks and plants picked out for a design yet?


----------



## harilp (Mar 1, 2013)

Zapins said:


> Your setup is looking better and better! How long until you set the tank up? Do you have rocks and plants picked out for a design yet?


Am searching for best rocks near my area.. "IN PROCESS"


----------

